# Angelwax at Waxstock



## angelw

Hi,I don't generally post as Angelwax but I would just like to thank all that visited us and everyone who purchased from us,it was a great day. 
Thanks once again 
John


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Would like to extend my thanks also. Guys at the stall were extremely helpful and I can't wait to try my Waxstock special wax bundle and snow foam!


----------



## indianbelters

Great to see you guys there. Think i was your best customer lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice to see angel wax at the show ... Got to say the pin up girl was top notch  shame she didn't come with the waxes lol.


----------



## ioClean

It was a great day!


----------



## mkv

ioClean said:


> It was a great day!


It sure was a great day.. Very busy too! I know I slept well on Sunday night!
Same again next year?


----------



## MEH4N

Thanks for your help on the day and was a pleasure to meet you guys. Look forward to trying the box of waxes you managed to make me buy lol.

Although I got given a bottle of absolution instead of revelation by mistake. Forgot to buy a bottle of shampoo too.


----------



## angelw

MEH4N said:


> Thanks for your help on the day and was a pleasure to meet you guys. Look forward to trying the box of waxes you managed to make me buy lol.
> 
> Although I got given a bottle of absolution instead of revelation by mistake. Forgot to buy a bottle of shampoo too.


Hi PM me your address and I`ll sort it


----------



## Natalie

Really wish I'd bought the box of waxes now  


Rav can't believe you didn't get any of the shampoo


----------



## Tiglet

*great show*

Great show, great to see the Angelwax guys again and catch up. Was promoting Angelwax like mad.....:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Natalie said:


> Really wish I'd bought the box of waxes now
> 
> Rav can't believe you didn't get any of the shampoo


Blonde moment on my part, even when you told me to grab some I forgot lol.


----------



## DOBE

Alfieharley1 said:


> . Got to say the pin up girl was top notch


So who was the dolly-bird John? Any pics?:lol:


----------



## Doc943

I think my grandson did better  lol


----------



## Kimo

Natalie said:


> Really wish I'd bought the box of waxes now
> 
> Rav can't believe you didn't get any of the shampoo


Someone said you bought it all


----------



## Natalie

Kimo73 said:


> Someone said you bought it all


----------



## danwel

Doc943 said:


> I think my grandson did better  lol


Nice, the one on the left is very tasty


----------



## Alfieharley1

These Arnt the AngelWax dolly bird


----------



## danwel

Alfieharley1 said:


> These Arnt the AngelWax dolly bird


Ah right,who are those two then lol


----------



## matt.allen123

the one on the left gave me a max protect leaflet ... only realised once I had stopped looking at her


----------



## Alfieharley1

John did you end up with some pictures of the dolly bird  I mean stall lol


----------



## angelw

I'll ask Matt,I was too busy to take photos!!


----------



## Hoody1

I dont suppose anyone is willing to post up a pic of the contents of the special 'Waxstock' boxes they were selling. Also how much were they?

I'm just very interested, although i never got the chance to go, i really like their products. 

I would be most grateful. Many thanks


----------



## Brophy

That was the contents, samples of all their waxes 👍😎

(Btw not my pic)

I love all the AW range, it's just about all I use now 😉


----------



## Hoody1

Thanks for that buddy.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

That box of waxs looks really cool .


----------



## hobbs182

Now that looks a cool set of waxes


----------



## MEH4N

Big shoutout and thanks to John. He sent me the right product and insisted I keep the wrong bottle which I got at waxstock and try it out. Appreciate it, top service and products. I love the QD and shampoo smells divine.


----------



## slimjim

I didn't make Waxstock but was still lucky enough to buy one of the Waxstock Edition waxes. The jungle drums are already beating about how amazing this wax is. Then if luck wasn't on my side I entered a charity raffle run by The UK Waxshop and won this










I love Angelwax stuff so really chuffed to get the Wax and then win the prize.


----------



## Brophy

slimjim said:


> I didn't make Waxstock but was still lucky enough to buy one of the Waxstock Edition waxes. The jungle drums are already beating about how amazing this wax is. Then if luck wasn't on my side I entered a charity raffle run by The UK Waxshop and won this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Angelwax stuff so really chuffed to get the Wax and then win the prize.


Seen that on facebook I was tempted to enter but I've got most of the range if not all lol 
Matt and John are too guys 👍😎


----------



## suspal

It was really good having Anglewax's next door to us,john's a top bloke.


----------

